# Corona Zane vs. Purdy XL pip



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever compared these two brushes? I checked out the Zane at the paint store the other day and I really liked it. Purdy has lost my business for the most part, but I know some guys really like the pip. I appreciate the input. :notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never used the Zane but I have plenty of pips and like them.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you primarily use them for? Cutting in, trim, primer, back brushing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> What do you primarily use them for? Cutting in, trim, primer, back brushing?


I do not use them as much as I used to but I was just looking over my stock pile in the garage and saw I have about 8 3" 

I have used them for all of the above, they hold a lot of paint.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

No one around me stocks the purdy, but my favorite paint store stocks the zane. It's a little spendy, but I may have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> No one around me stocks the purdy, but my favorite paint store stocks the zane. It's a little spendy, but I may have to give it a whirl.


Try it and give it a whirl.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

mpminter said:


> Has anyone ever compared these two brushes? I checked out the Zane at the paint store the other day and I really liked it. Purdy has lost my business for the most part, but I know some guys really like the pip. I appreciate the input. :notworthy:


I'm not a fan of Purdy brushes either. Richards has come out with a brush that is almost identical to the piccasso and it costs less.  It's called the Fatboy so I've been told. I'm going to give it a try in the next few weeks. If I like it...I will let you know....may have to buy a few boxes.


----------

